
Kelly Sommers kellabyte Nobody believes me I 3x’d my salary by leaving .NET - Delmania
https://twitter.com/kellabyte/status/1219035096348610561
======
IanDrake
Impossibly vague statement. What was her salary before? What is it now? How
long did the shift take place? Where is she in her career?

You get the idea. Far too many variables to just say the 3x increase was just
because she dropped dotnet...or even played any part.

There are plenty of people writing dotnet code with some making 3x more than
others.

